# 2013 in review



## clopo (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi all,


Its been a while since i have put a post up, so I will try and put everything from the year in one 


big post. There will be a few areas of Australia covered. I am still working in Mount Isa in 


North-west Queensland, however I am now living in Brisbane. This change has given me a 


lot more opportunities to herp different areas of Aus. I apologise to anyone with slow internet 


or not a lot of download availability, this post is huge.


First is the 2012/13 wet season in North-west Queensland. The wet season was a fail at the 


start of the year with one of our driest ever recorded, only 180mm (about 7 inches) with most 


of this falling in November/December 2012. Herping was still reasonable with quite a few 


finds.


Frogs from the Gregory River.









Litoria inermis by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Ornate Burrowing Frog 


by R. Francis, on Flickr









A few reptiles from around Mount Isa up until the end of February 2013.








Mertens' Water Monitor 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Eremiascincus isolepis 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Litoria coplandi by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Ring-tailed Dragon by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Ctenotus lateralis by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Diplodactylus 


conspicillatus by R. Francis, on 


Flickr








Storrs Monitor by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Childrens Python by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Mulga Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Mulga Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Mulga Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Olive Python by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Death Adder by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Centralian Blue-tongue 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Strophurus krisalys by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Childrens Python eating a 


Cyclorana australis by R. Francis, on Flickr








Mulga Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Mulga Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Burtons Legless Lizard 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Freshwater Crocodile 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Freshwater Crocodile 


by R. Francis, on Flickr


The next lot are from a trip to Longreach in Central Queensland.








Northern Spiny-tailed 


Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr








Brigalow Beaked Gecko 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Knife-footed Frog by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Bynoe's Gecko by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Tree Skink by R. Francis, on Flickr








Broad-palmed Frog by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Broad-palmed Frog by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Tessalated Gecko by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Centralian Blue tongue 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








On the road to a pot of 


gold. by R. Francis, on Flickr


Back to Mount Isa for a few months.








Black-palmed Monitor 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Ctenotus pantherinus 


ocellifer by R. Francis, on Flickr








Mertans Water Monitor 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Sombre Whipsnake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Myall Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Curl Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Delma nasuta by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Sharp-snouted Delma 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Lerista fragilis by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Black-headed Python 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Pygmy Mulga Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Pygmy Mulga Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Pygmy Mulga Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Sombre Whipsnake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Worrells Turtle by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Buzzing Tree Frog by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Yellow-spotted Monitor 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Gehyra australis by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Juvenile Oedura 


marmorata by R. Francis, on 


Flickr








Oedura marmorata by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Oedura marmorata by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Dajarra Death Adder by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Bynoe's Gecko by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Bynoe's Gecko by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Black-palmed Monitor 


by R. Francis, on Flickr


Next are from a brief trip out to the Finke Desert near Alice Springs for the famous Finke 


Desert Race which some mates were riding in. It was getting close to winter and very little 


was out and about. We did the 700km drive through the night but saw nothing on the roads. I 


was lucky that our camp spot had a few sheets of tin nearby, but only found two species.








Morethia ruficauda by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Morethia ruficauda by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Geyhra variegata by 


R. Francis, on Flickr


The next couple are from a trip with some mates throughout the Gulf of Carpentaria, first 


was Lawn Hill National Park, then the Gregory River and finally up to the beach side town of 


Karumba. The mates were all southerners from Victoria and were keen to see some crocs 


and snakes, however they were not herpers just tourists. I was a bit sceptical as it was the 


middle of winter, however temperatures were pretty good in the mid 20's (Celsius). We did 


surprisingly well with 5 snake species and both fresh and salt water Crocs. No photos of the 


crocs however as they were quite skittish.








Dubious dtella by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Greater Black Whip Snake by R. Francis, on Flickr








Greater Black Whip Snake[/url] by R. Francis, on Flickr








Arafura File Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Arafura File Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Keelback by www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]R. Francis, on Flickr


A fish more than worthy to be here.








Coal Grunter by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Litoria pallida by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Cryptoblepharus metallicus by R. Francis, on Flickr








Two-lined Dragon by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Termite City by 


R. Francis, on Flickr


Now back to Mount Isa for my last few weeks of living there before moving to Brissy.








Freshwater Crocodile 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Freshwater Crocodile 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Ridge-tailed Monitor by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Ridge-tailed Monitor by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Ridge-tailed Monitor by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Ridge-tailed Monitor by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Western Beaked Gecko 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Strophurus krisalys by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Strophurus krisalys by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Rock Ctenotus by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Rock Ctenotus by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Ridge-tail Monitor by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Ridge-tail Monitor by 


R. Francis, on Flickr


A few from the drive from Mount Isa to Brisbane. Its a 2000km drive so I asked a mate 


where a good herping spot about half way would be and to camp for the night. He sent 


me to Blackdown Tablelands National Park and said its easy to get Rough Throated Leaf-
tailed Geckos (Saltuarius salebrosus) there, he said he had 4 in 15 minutes. After 2 hours of 


looking I thought he was pulling my leg until I finally found one. Definitely worth the stop and 


a few other cool finds as well..








Litoria latopalmata by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Salmon-striped Frog by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Southern Spotted Velvet 


Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr








Southern Spotted Velvet 


Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr








Zigzag Velvet Gecko by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Zigzag Velvet Gecko by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Eulamprus brachysoma 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








leaf-tailed Gecko Habitat[/


url] by R. Francis, on Flickr






Rough-throated Leaf-tailed 


Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr






Rough-throated Leaf-tailed 


Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr






Rough-throated Leaf-tailed 


Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr






Rough-throated Leaf-tailed 


Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr






Goodela Falls by 


R. Francis, on Flickr


I will put up another post for the herping adventure that was after this. For now its back to 


Mount Isa.






Gehyra robusta by 


R. Francis, on Flickr






Carlia amax by 


R. Francis, on Flickr






Carlia amax by 


R. Francis, on Flickr


These couple are from my Inlaws property about 200km west of Brisbane.






Three-clawed Worm-skink by R. Francis, on Flickr








Burtons Legless Lizard 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Burtons Legless Lizard 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Eastern Bearded Dragon by R. Francis, on Flickr








Eastern Water Dragon 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Eastern Water Dragon 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Echidna by www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]R. Francis, on Flickr


Now some from a wetland only a few kilometres from Brisbane city.








Elegant Snake-eyed Skink by R. Francis, on Flickr








Elegant Snake-eyed Skink by R. Francis, on Flickr








Ramphotyphlops 


nigrescens by R. Francis, on 


Flickr








Juvenile Water Skink 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Garden skink by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Garden Skink by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Juvenile Grass Skink 


by R. Francis, on Flickr


And Back to Mount Isa.








Gilberts Dragon by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Gilberts Dragon by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Marbled Velvet Gecko 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Burtons Legless Lizard by R. Francis, on Flickr








Beaked Gecko by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Beaked Gecko by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Worrells Turtle by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Worrells Turtle by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Fat-tailed Gecko by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Fat-tailed Gecko by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Pale-striped ground 


Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr








Pale-striped ground 


Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr








Mulga Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Mulga Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Mulga Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Mulga Snake by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Strophurus taeniatus 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Strophurus taeniatus 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Burtons Legless Lizard by R. Francis, on Flickr








Hosmers Skink by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Hosmers Skink by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Hosmers Skink by 


R. Francis, on Flickr


These are starting to get into the 2013/14 wet season in Mount Isa. Starting around 


November.








Burtons Legless Lizard by R. Francis, on Flickr








Sharp-snouted Delma 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Sharp-snouted Delma 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Northern Hooded Scaly-
foot by R. Francis, on Flickr








Northern Hooded Scaly-
foot by R. Francis, on Flickr








Gehyra robusta by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Gehyra robusta by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Hosmers Skink and the 


first storm of summer by R. Francis, on Flickr








Orange-naped Snake 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Orange-naped Snake 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Orange-naped Snake 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Copland's Rock Frog 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Frilled-neck Lizard by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Frilled-neck Lizard by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Frilled-neck Lizard by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Long-footed Frog by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Cyclorana sp. by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Desert Tree Frog by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Bandy Bandy by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Bandy Bandy by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Bandy Bandy by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Long-footed Frog by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Marbled Velvet Gecko 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Sybella Sunset by 


R. Francis, on Flickr


That's it for Mount Isa.


A few from my parents property and home town, Dorrigo in New South Wales. The Dorrigo 


National Park is world heritage listed for its Gondwanan temperate Rainforest.








Green Stream Frog by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Lace Monitor by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Verreaux's Tree Frog 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Striped Marsh Frog by 


R. Francis, on Flickr








Eastern Bearded Dragon by R. Francis, on Flickr








Eastern Bearded Dragon by R. Francis, on Flickr








Red-bellied Black Snake by R. Francis, on Flickr








Murray's skink by 


R. Francis, on Flickr


The last couple are from the Christmas break. The Red-bellied Black Snake is from a creek 


crossing on my parents property. I have known the snake for as long as I can remember. 


This is it's sunning spot, I didn't pose it as the old man gets cranky if I play with his "mates". 


The Water Skink is from my Dad's pond in front of the house, unfortunately my brother 


brought a dog home a few months ago which chased the skinks and caused most of them to 


lose their tales. The Yellow faced Whip-snake is from my inlaws place.








Red Bellied Black Snake by R. Francis, on Flickr








Eastern Water Skink 


by R. Francis, on Flickr








Yellow-faced Whipsnake by R. Francis, on Flickr








Yellow-faced Whipsnake by R. Francis, on Flickr








Yellow-faced Whipsnake by R. Francis, on Flickr


Thanks for looking and apologies for making the post so long.


Cheers,


Ryan

- - - Updated - - -

Bugger, didnt work. I will try and sort it out if i find time. Admin, are you able to make them work?


----------



## Shotta (Dec 31, 2013)

i can see them when i click on the links, beautiful pics


----------



## Barrett (Jan 29, 2014)

Unfortunately can only see the photos when I click the links, otherwise great photos.


----------



## clopo (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks to be working now. I have no idea why, if it was a mod thank you very much. You have done what i have been putting of for a while.

I see now, Rob72 your a legend.


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 23, 2014)

Awesome thread.. how does this only get a couple of replies, must have taken hours just to type it and link the photos!!

Some great finds in there, the hosmers with the lightning strike is amazing.


----------



## Focus (Apr 23, 2014)

Somehow missed this when it was posted. Amazing pics, thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Epic stuff Ryan!
Needs more taipans!
[MENTION=23970]beautifulpythons[/MENTION]: very true, takes forever to do these herping threads! .. they dont seem to be appreciated very much..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, wow, wow!!!!

Great thread mate!

Honestly the regulars of this forum need a good kick up the bum for not giving this thread the attention it deserves!


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow, what a fantastic post and what a year! I loved the Mertens in the water ... great shot. Those Oedura marmorata were certainly beautiful.

How did you get the shot of the the Coal Grunter? I am hoping to buy an underwater camera soon and try for some of the natives.


Regards,
David


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 24, 2014)

What a stunning set of photographs.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## clopo (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks all. 
Nick, I saw one taipan near Proserpine but missed it as I had about a dozen cars behind me. Missed a colletts the same weekend.
David, the coal grunter was shot in a small field tank. I stuffed up a little though. I should have moved the background further away from the tank.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## eipper (Apr 25, 2014)

some good time there mate


----------

